
HacBook Elite is a fully-functional Mac running OS X. For 1/3 the price - rakibtg
http://hacbook.com/
======
udp
Ignoring the many, many reasons this is going to be taken down very shortly,
the specifications are a joke.

The "HacBook":

    
    
        1600x900 display
        "Up to" 8 GB RAM
        Sandy Bridge i5
        "Up to" 1 TB HDD
    

My factory 2013 MBP, to which this is supposed to be equivalent:

    
    
        2800x1800 display
        16 GB RAM
        Sandy Bridge i7
        512 GB SSD
    

Come on [whoever is behind this]. If you're going to distribute hardware
prepare a really nice laptop running Ubuntu or Linux Mint and sell it to geeks
with hardware support.

~~~
2bitencryption
Looks like this is intended mostly for macOS developers on a budget.

And at ~$350, if you expect it to match your $2500 mbp spec for spec, you're
crazy.

I would still never buy one in a million years, though.

~~~
udp
I wouldn't expect it to match my MBP for that price, but the webpage
specifically says it does.

 _> HacBook Elite has the same hardware specs as a 2013 MacBook Pro, for 1/3
the price._

~~~
zephyrfalcon
Maybe they are comparing it to the non-retina MacBook Pro, as described here:
[http://www.geek.com/apple/psa-non-retina-macbook-
pro-13-inch...](http://www.geek.com/apple/psa-non-retina-macbook-pro-13-inch-
is-a-terrible-purchase-1575317/) (which does have an i5, regular HDD, and 4GB
of memory)

~~~
adium
The last non-retina Macbook Pro is from 2012 though.
[http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro](http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro)

------
jsgo
"Looks like a Mac."

Come on now, no it doesn't. Looks like the HP computer remoted into a Mac,
maybe.

------
adium
Haven't people tried this before and Apple shut them down for infringement?

~~~
stephenr
Yes. Psystar tried this shit 8 years ago, and lasted all of 18 months:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psystar_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psystar_Corporation)

Edit: did some digging on what they're actually aiming to sell.

Also, regardless of their copyright/ip infractions against Apple, their
marketing staff are taking pretty decent liberties:

> Looks like a Mac. Feels like a Mac.

From the images shown, it's a HP EliteBook 14". So, it's vaguely silver
coloured.

From the FAQ:

> It's a like-new refurbished HP EliteBook

Given that, and matching the specs against what I can find online, it
_appears_ to be an 8460p, which from what I can tell, is at least 4 years old.

~~~
oofabz
Power Computing did it legally 20 years ago, licensing Mac OS, and Apple shut
them down too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Computing_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Computing_Corporation)

~~~
masklinn
That could hardly be more different than TFA and Psystar though, it was the
official clone program which Jobs terminated, and Apple did not PCC down in
the Psystar sense of legally killing them, it bought them out.

------
Xorlev
Up to 8gb of RAM? Sandy Bridge? It's the same specs as 2012 MBP, except it
allowed up to 16GB of RAM.

~~~
Aldo_MX
No, the 2012 MBP allowed up to 8Gb of RAM, the fact that too many people
ignored the specs and installed 16Gb is a different story.

~~~
stephenr
The hardware "allows" 16GB, but Apple officially support only 8GB.

I've had my 2011 MBP (also officially 8GB max) with 16GB aftermarket RAM go
through the GPU-failure replacement TWICE, and the only question about the
memory has ever been "this has upgraded RAM right? Yes, so please make sure I
get the same RAM back with the new board. OK"

------
mattkevan
Aren't they about to get lawyered into oblivion?

I always understood Apple turned a semi-blind eye to hackintoshing as it's a
small and highly nerdy pastime (my Thinkpad dual-boots Linux and macOS
beautifully). But as soon as someone tries to make money off it they're in for
it big time.

This lot will disappear _extremely_ quickly.

------
zeusk
Place your bets people,

how many nanoseconds till this gets a C&D from apple?

------
tiles
HacBook isn't a new computer, but a service that takes the HP EliteBook line
and loads Hackintosh onto them before resale.

Claiming equivalent specs as a MacBook Pro is obviously compelling, but that's
more of an issue for Apple underspeccing its products per dollar than
legitimizing macOS alternatives.

~~~
ethanbond
It's not compelling at all because it's not true.

------
runjake
I encountered this Hacbook earlier today. I don't have the URL handy
(/r/hackintosh maybe), but it was apparently a website put up by a teenaged
Redditor who's in no position to actually execute this.

I would suggest flagging this submission and moving on.

------
nickpeterson
The people building these must know that Apple will not stand for this, so I
wonder if this is simply a way to point out the large price disparity between
a MacBook and a reasonably specced laptop?

For the record, I don't think MacBook pros are as overpriced as some people
do. They usually only create a large price difference by ignoring features
they deem unnecessary (high dpi display, weight, and battery life come to
mind)

------
jordanlev
I like how the design of the website (non-retina images, etc) mirrors the
rough look of the laptop itself. Gives off the proper "something's not quite
right here" vibe that I assume the product itself has :)

------
spaceflunky
Isn't nearly impossible to update these darn things? I mean it might work fine
when it ships, but will it not become useless once an update is needed?

------
johnwheeler
If they put the amount of effort into their box as their website, I'm afraid
I'll have to pass.

------
philbarr
We used to call this a "Hackintosh" back in the day. Is that not a thing any
more?

~~~
bcpermafrost
They use the term Hackintosh in their FAQ.

Maybe they refer to hacbook to make it seem more like a brand of
laptop/machine rather then just the general term hacintosh.

------
oldgun
Wouldn't it be nicer to just load it with Linux?

------
walrus01
cue the lawyers in 3...2...1....

